# Damage



## TMR (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi all..whilst cleaning my motorhome I've noticed that I have picked up some really odd and nasty looking dents on the roof, above the rear bumper and high up by the rear door of my pride and joy. 

The dents on the rear and side arn't too bad although they are very noticeable now, however the ones on the roof are terrible and one actually appears to have gone through the metal sheeting 8O !!! 

I can't leave the roof un-treated for fear of the dreaded damp, could it be an insurance job?

Never owning a Motorhome before I guess that general lumps and bumps can't be helped, but are they fairly easy to repair. I have heard that some motorhomes which have a slat type effect (which mine has) are hard to fix? 

Thanks

TMR


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

TMR said:


> Hi all..whilst cleaning my motorhome I've noticed that I have picked up some really odd and nasty looking dents on the roof, above the rear bumper and high up by the rear door of my pride and joy.
> 
> The dents on the rear and side arn't too bad although they are very noticeable now, however the ones on the roof are terrible and one actually appears to have gone through the metal sheeting 8O !!!
> 
> ...


From your description I would say that your van may have been hit by flying debris as a result of high winds - unless you know different.

How about a photo?

The roof penetration - indeed ANY penetration - should be at least immediately sealed pending a proper repair . Once damp gets inside it is very difficult to dry out properly and a subsequent repair seals it in. All you need do at this stage is bung up the hole with silicone sealer - or if it's a large hole, some waterproof gaffer tape.

I think an insurance claim would be a viable option - depending how bad the damage is. The repair cost versus your insurance excess would determine whether this would be sensible.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

TMR said:


> Hi all..whilst cleaning my motorhome I've noticed that I have picked up some really odd and nasty looking dents on the roof, above the rear bumper and high up by the rear door of my pride and joy.
> 
> The dents on the rear and side arn't too bad although they are very noticeable now, however the ones on the roof are terrible and one actually appears to have gone through the metal sheeting 8O !!!
> 
> ...


Hi,

As you are in East Sussex and if you are passing pop in and we will advise.

Peter


----------

